# Topknot challenge



## hunny518

So, I guess I'm kind of cheating because the challenge is for not trimming the topknot for 2 months. My girl is a show dog so she has never had her topknot trimmed(except for snipping off split ends) so her hair is 2 yrs of growth ;-)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hunny518

Here is the rare capture of letting her hair down 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## grab

Brooks will play, even though he does not often get his topknot trimmed


----------



## hunny518

hunny518 said:


> Here is the rare capture of letting her hair down
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## spindledreams

I thought we had one of these thread but grin Phoenix will play. He is growing back topknot after DH "helped" and cut a section out of the middle of his topknot leaving him with "bangs" right in the middle of his forehead...

yep we did have a thread on Banded Topknots but it has been pretty quite for a few months..


----------



## Indiana

One of my girls will play, can't think which one. Maddy's topknot and ears are quite fine and silky, so maybe that's the best 'do for her. Altho I'd love to see what it looked like on Indy; I've tried before but Maddy used to snatch the elastics out of Indy's hair along with chunks of hair, so I gave up. But she's older now, maybe she won't do that anymore. I''m in!


----------



## poodlecrazy#1

Oooo! I can do it this time! I haven't cut Winters topknot for months! I love him with a long TK. Everyone is like you need to trim it he has a flat head, but they just don't get it ?. 





























Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Shamrockmommy

I would join, but I tried with Jack over the winter and he hates it up. Every time I would get it banded he'd roll around and rip it out. Plus, I spent years banding show coat on my toys years ago, I don't mind not banding  But it'll be fun watching everyone!


----------



## poodlecrazy#1

Shamrockmommy said:


> I would join, but I tried with Jack over the winter and he hates it up. Every time I would get it banded he'd roll around and rip it out. Plus, I spent years banding show coat on my toys years ago, I don't mind not banding  But it'll be fun watching everyone!



Lol, Winter does the same thing. I am just used to dealing with a messy topknot now ?. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ChantersMom

Chanter's in!


----------



## lily cd re

Lily's in, but she also has a head start like Aria. This was yesterday at Yale.


----------



## blacky55667

hunny518 said:


> So, I guess I'm kind of cheating because the challenge is for not trimming the topknot for 2 months. My girl is a show dog so she has never had her topknot trimmed(except for snipping off split ends) so her hair is 2 yrs of growth ;-)
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Stunning! <3 it, i really am starting to love the longggggg topknots, and yes i don't think that counts


----------



## blacky55667

spindledreams said:


> I thought we had one of these thread but grin Phoenix will play. He is growing back topknot after DH "helped" and cut a section out of the middle of his topknot leaving him with "bangs" right in the middle of his forehead...
> 
> yep we did have a thread on Banded Topknots but it has been pretty quite for a few months..


Whoops! i guess there's another


----------



## lily cd re

I just looked at that picture I put up again. It was really windy yesterday in the northeast. Lily looks a little wild with her fly aways! I promise I do really comb her.


----------



## blacky55667

Here's teddy today, i've had some thoughts of trimming it (LOL not even a week) but, NO! I will NOT trim it, i love long TKs so i just keep telling myself 'let the stranglers be'...:aetsch:


----------



## poolann

Oh I just can't do it. Getting to the point that it can be banded would make me crazy lol
I love to look into those pretty eyes

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lily cd re

You can always do the devil horns poolann.


----------



## Rachel76

Ok Hemi is in too. She just has short curls right now because I stupidly cut off her fluffy little tk and ears. It will be interesting to see how much it grows in the next two weeks.

Here is a picture of her to show how her hair is now. .... and yes she is wearing a spiked collar made out of cardboard. :aetsch:


----------



## blacky55667

poolann said:


> Oh I just can't do it. Getting to the point that it can be banded would make me crazy lol
> I love to look into those pretty eyes
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Don't quit now!


----------



## lily cd re

Rachel76 said:


> Ok Hemi is in too. She just has short curls right now because I stupidly cut off her fluffy little tk and ears. It will be interesting to see how much it grows in the next *two weeks*.
> 
> Here is a picture of her to show how her hair is now. .... and yes she is wearing a spiked collar made out of cardboard. :aetsch:


Oh you will have to stick it out longer than that, two months is the challenge! Hemi will have a lovely head fall by the end of two months.


----------



## poolann

Ok, I'm leaving town tomorrow for a week. Next week is the time his TK would need trimming. I will *TRY* to keep the shears away after his bath next week. We shall see lol


----------



## Rachel76

Whoops.  Typo, I meant two months.


----------



## blacky55667

I'm loving it, despite his little short pieces in the front that DRIVE ME INSANE:ahhhhh: i think its because my lines aren't the same every face shave, but ill just wait for them to grow out. Hes like a glorified living doll, I've never liked dolls, but it cool to do you DOG'S hair! LOL


----------



## poodlecrazy#1

Ya, Winter is looking quite disheveled today ?. 








Lol in this one you can see all 5 eyes ?









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PoodleDuo

So Percy is my white toy poodle... we think or he might be a miniature? Anywho he's 4 months and never had his top knot cut... 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Indiana

Those little pieces drive me crazy too! But I hope it will work out. I love Rain's and Lily's topknots, to say nothing of the show poodles on this forum. It will be really fun to do this with all our friends on the PF!


----------



## blacky55667

I treys to braid his tk didn't work to well...it's really hard to braid poodle hair...lol no pics of this hair attempt:aetsch:


----------



## lily cd re

I highly doubt I could braid Lily's TK. Has anyone here ever tried and succeeded?


----------



## ItzaClip

I'm in!! Though I don't cut vogue topknot but I do get breakage and I am fixing her lines as waaayy back last Oct I had taken her eye to ear line too high and it's just now long enough to go up in band. I get more breakage due to coat change and because I love her hair down it's tangled more. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ItzaClip

Forgot with her hair down...


----------



## Fluffyspoos

I'm having MAJOR TOPKNOT ENVY RIGHT NOW.

Totally growing Cairo back out. You guys convinced me. I recently shaved him down. Like. Really down.










But once upon a time he did look like this..


----------



## Rachel76

lily cd re said:


> I highly doubt I could braid Lily's TK. Has anyone here ever tried and succeeded?


Here are some pictures of poodles with braids. I suppose they are real and not just photo shopped.


----------



## Kyran

Oh I would so love to accompany you as well but I have a workshop on the seventeenth so it's not going to work.
I don't think my mentor will let me go if I don't scissor his tk ☺


----------



## lily cd re

Rachel76 said:


> Here are some pictures of poodles with braids. I suppose they are real and not just photo shopped.


The first one looks like just lots of bands, which I've seen, but the 2nd one wow. I agree with the dog! Too funny...


----------



## Fluffyspoos

Rachel76 said:


> Here are some pictures of poodles with braids. I suppose they are real and not just photo shopped.


The first one is MY dog Vienna. It is not braided, nor is it photoshopped.










Here is a video I made to the method of banding that I used.

And a larger picture of her bands, which are just being banded back, taking another strip of hair into the next band. Not a braid.


----------



## ItzaClip

Ok I was trying to find a pic of someone's spoo that beautifully French braided the topknot while she sleeps! If find it I will post. Here is vogue quick braids while she bobbed her head around ( note to self don't feed hotdogs to dog then expect to sit still at supper time)I didn't use spray and found it hard to keep sections coherent especially with breakage in front. 
She shook once and looked like pic #3
So then I just braided the front piece that had come loose.


----------



## Fluffyspoos

Vouge is so beautiful!


----------



## blacky55667

My Teddy's topknot is the longest it's ever been and I'm loving it, though I feel like it's gotten thinner.... Ekkk


----------



## blacky55667

Also what do you think a long TK on a modern clip would look like when I mean long I mean like banded show long...


----------



## Michelle

Fluffyspoos said:


> But once upon a time he did look like this..


Cairo is so handsome. I might have to join in on the challenge after seeing this picture! I've always wanted to grow him into something like this but it is so much work to keep up with, and growing the hair long enough to band in front drives my ocd crazy and I have to cut it off lol.


----------



## poolann

Well I was going to participate but now I might not be able to. I came home last night after a week in TX. After the dogs settled down I found what I thought was gum in Racer's tk. Off to the grooming table he went. It is not gum. I was able to get quite a bit out but there is still residue & I have no idea what he has gotten in to. If it doesn't come out in a bath it will have to be cut. I don't think I will have to shave but it is also in the ear hair where it meets his tk on one side. Even if I cut I think I can still keep the majority of his tk but not so sure on his ear. We have a possible show at the end of Sept grrr


----------



## lily cd re

Oh yikes, that stinks! poolann I hope it comes out in the bath.


----------



## blacky55667

Oh snap, :afraid: shaved part of topknot and show coming... ugh, good luck hope the hair grows back fast!


----------



## poolann

blacky55667 said:


> Oh snap, :afraid: shaved part of topknot and show coming... ugh, good luck hope the hair grows back fast!


I haven't shaved it yet. If I have to it will all come off for the first time ever & we won't be showing in conformation lol. About to put him in the tub.


----------



## Jamie Hein

Could you try some goo gone or peanut butter? I've heard those work for getting nasty stuff out of the hair. My mom used goo gone on me when someone threw gum in my hair in middle school


----------



## Indiana

Or ice works sometimes too, on gum. But maybe it's tar, like from a roof or fresh asphalt, I don't know what takes that out.


----------



## poolann

Good news! The gunk came out with the bath. Now I just have to have will power not to trim


----------



## Mahlon

Awesome on the gunk coming off! Great to hear no cutting needed 

Figured I'd chime in on the challenge, as I do not plan to cut Quinn's topknot and ears if I can avoid it, to preserve the sable tipping for a long while hopefully, although with her masking it looks like she's going to keep some black in her ears as well into maturity, but who knows!

A few pics of her TK area from this week:


----------



## lily cd re

Put those shears and clippers down right now poolann!


----------



## poolann

lily cd re said:


> Put those shears and clippers down right now poolann!


Lol! I did. I only clipped feet & his behind. I put my newly sharpened shears away


----------



## lily cd re

Yayy, then you are in with the rest of us!


----------



## Charmed

*Since you are all hair "protectors"...*

Any suggestions for how to keep the pesky Jack Russell from ripping the bands and hair out of (ever so tolerant) Sailor's topknot? The two dogs were separated for several years and pined terribly for each other, so I don't like to split them up. I have even tried having Sailor wear his snood during play sessions, but the JRT yanks it over his head, leaving him unable to see. As it is right now, Sailor would join in your topknot fun, only if his Jack Russell hair extension counted!


----------



## lily cd re

Dear oh dear. I don't think we can include the JRT as part of the measurement. I am not sure what to suggest. My only thought is to put Sailor's topknot up in a child's hair skrunchie. This would pull out easily without pulling out hair.


----------



## Indiana

Same here, the Boston is always pulling bands out, along with a good chunk of tk.


----------



## Charmed

*Thanks!*

Thanks, I haven't tried that yet. The concept of not opposing the JRT's tenacity is a great one. Why fight nature?? Off I go to find some little scrunchies... maybe, just maybe they will come in an unfeminine color. Oh well, doesn't matter, all white poodles are girls, sigh.


----------



## poodlecrazy#1

Here is Winters topknot for the day. I think we are doing real well. The wispies in the front stayed in for a full 4 days last time I put it up! That is with him rubbing and pawing at it. The sides still come out though so we do have quite a bit of growing still. 
















Oh and I use the soft little girl hair scrunchies and they work great! They hold well enough he can't get them out but come out easily with out damaging much hair if someone/thing pulls in them. Also I use the white ones and it blends in perfectly with his hair. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lily cd re

When I buy those little scrunchies there are always all sorts of colors including brown, black, blues and greens, perfectly acceptable for a boy! Sailor won't be ashamed.


----------



## critterclipper

Fiona at 6 months 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Michelle

Here is Atticus right now. Can't wait to grow his tk back out, hes looking a bit naked 


Yuki. I wish I hadn't trimmed the hair in front that was falling in his eyes...now I have to wait for it all to grow back out lol but it hasn't been trimmed aside from that.


----------



## blacky55667

poodlecrazy#1 said:


> Here is Winters topknot for the day. I think we are doing real well. The wispies in the front stayed in for a full 4 days last time I put it up! That is with him rubbing and pawing at it. The sides still come out though so we do have quite a bit of growing still.
> 
> View attachment 176058
> 
> View attachment 176066
> 
> 
> Oh and I use the soft little girl hair scrunchies and they work great! They hold well enough he can't get them out but come out easily with out damaging much hair if someone/thing pulls in them. Also I use the white ones and it blends in perfectly with his hair.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



Oh those whispies! Hate em'!!! Driving me CRAZY! Does help that... geez I didn't have perfect clipper lines last face shave now I have a bunch of stragglers*face pal* also does anyone know what a modern clip with long tk would look like?


----------



## lily cd re

I think a modern with a long TK would look fine. You can band it like the french braid style that there are pics of earlier in this thread. Lily is in a Miami with a very long TK. She looks very cute (not just my opinion either, lots of people tell me they like it, including poodle people).


----------



## blacky55667

Thanks, yeah I have seen long miami TKs but not on modern clip. I was also thinking scandi or even trying one of my most disliked clips, the desi! I don't know but it'll define tally have a long TK!


----------



## Indiana

Omg I may not make it! Anyone else feel this way? Just bathed and did FFTs today and those wispys falling in their eyes are driving me bonkers. On the other hand, Maddy had those 2 i.v.'s in her front legs for surgery this summer and I tried to blend in her Miami to those shaved parts, and her front bracelets have never looked better! Maybe she's finally in adult coat! Anyway, nevertheless, the tk's are driving me mad.


----------



## lily cd re

Tough it out. The whispies sort of never go away. When they fall out it is time to reband.


----------



## Streetcar

I'm not doing the challenge but am enjoying your conversation! Oliver's topknot grew aside from some shaping type trimming for over a year from virtually non to a fair amount, and I finally cut it back over an inch a couple months ago. It's growing again and I have to keep him in bands, and the wispies are so irritating. Yes, also a sign it's time to re-band and I'm trying to do a better job of re-banding sooner rather than later.


----------



## Indiana

I saw this really adorable thing in Kamloops; a gorgeous café au lait standard poodle was sitting in the passenger seat of a convertible, and his/her topknot was very very long and loose, blowing in the breeze as they drove by with the top down. So cute!! Wish I was fast enough to get a picture!! Maybe that will inspire me to continue on past the awkward growing out stage. p.s. both my poodles are in Miamis now too, I love a big, banded tk on a Miami.


----------



## Mahlon

Awesome  We were up near Kamloops heading North last month, glad to hear there's poodle people up there!


----------



## Indiana

Me too! I was north coming south into Kamloops, wouldn't that be cool if we passed each other on the road


----------



## blacky55667

Yeah every time I see a long stunning TK it keeps me going strong! He is right in that stage where I'm like band and have it fall out quick or leave it alone. Hhmmmmmm. It doesn't help that he has some puppy coat left. It's a good 4+ inches in the longest part... Pic coming soon  also is anyone else growing ears out? I am  made a dumb move and butchered them


----------



## lily cd re

Lily's ears are long, but not very full all the way down. She free feeds so I can't leave a snood on her all the time. Banding her ears is a disaster. She hates it and pulls them out or chews them off.


----------



## Vanilla-Yazoo

I really want to grow Billy's topknot out but it takes forever! This is today's attempt at banding (normally give in with it being scruffy and let it down again! )




This is what it is normally like

He is in a lamb clip right now, he didn't wear clothes all the time, but it doesn't bother him when I fancy it lol!!


----------



## blacky55667

I have gotten lucky! Without even knowing I got a PERFECT food dish when he was a pup so his ears are never gross. I know many people have problems with water and food with the ears but I've had them pretty long before, and they never get clumpy, gross, etc!  he's gonna be in modern/sporting clip for his birthday in sep. It's been a long hair grow out period for ted he was in a HCC now he's gonna be in modern... Dude this legs take FOREVER to grow out!!! Pics coming likely tomorrow


----------



## blacky55667

So I did it! I shaved him into a miami/modern clip. I took him SHORT like ten blade short! But I'm loving it! Of course no tk shaving! I left his legs longer and I am hoping to get him into a full modern by his birthday in late September.


----------



## blacky55667

Forgot the pics! I would like him to grow out some, I only shaved him short to make the legs look better


----------



## Indiana

This is about the time I would be trimming Indys topknot back but I'm kind of enjoying the fullness of it lately. Haven't banded it yet, are u guys? Besides hunny and lily?


----------



## kayfabulous6

I silently vowed to the challenge after Ruby got her TK cut short in the beginning of the summer and have been keeping up with it so far. It's already been a month since the last Time it was cut and she looks soo sweet

What tips do you all have as to acclimating her to bands? I don't want her to freak out on them, as I've never had them on her tk before


----------



## lily cd re

Try a little girl hair scrunchie first. This way if she pulls it out she won't break any hair. It also will come out fairly readily so if she really is annoyed by it she can get rid of it herself. I used them when I was getting Lily used to bands. I still use them when we are in relax mode around home sometimes too.


----------



## poolann

Grooming day today. I am setting the pattern for a New Yorker. Not sure how his tk looks at this point since he keeps getting wet & is very kinky. Maybe picks after the groom. I'm not sure it's as impressive as other tks yet.


----------



## poolann

OK dog groomed & I did not touch his tk except the back to set the cap. He has such long floppy hair coming down over the shaved line. Guess his tk doesn't grow as fast as I thought.


----------



## poodlecrazy#1

Racer is so handsome! I love his topknot! It holds its shape so well even though it's long. 

I am continuing on with Winters topknot. I haven't touched it at all except to band it. He hates it when it's up and just rubs it out so it falls in his eyes, and then it gets all gooey and crusty from his watery eyes. Errrr ?. I can't wait for the wispies to get longer so they actually stay in the hair band. 





























His head is so flat! Lol





















His topknot is so long it hides the fact that he has a neckband and makes the haircut look complete lol. 



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## blacky55667

Just started banding had more pics but i accidentally deleted them so here is the only one, i am loving the different banding types and trying them. And most of the free flyers/whispies are GONE :angel2: :adore: :aetsch: :amen: He also has harsh hair at only 11 months currently i'm sooooo happy with the TK situation!


----------



## Indiana

What, they're gone already?? Wow, I haven't even started banding yet. Hey I was wondering, should we do another challenge after this one? Like a rosette challenge, or a feet challenge. Something to improve our skills?


----------



## poolann

Indiana said:


> What, they're gone already?? Wow, I haven't even started banding yet. Hey I was wondering, should we do another challenge after this one? Like a rosette challenge, or a feet challenge. Something to improve our skills?


I'm still in. At least until our first agility trial. Some judges are sticklers for only using one band lol.

I did have a man ask me yesterday how Racer could see. Mind you, the hair is not over his eyes but it is hard to tell if he is looking at you if you don't know him.


----------



## lily cd re

poolann, really? I've never had a judge say anything about extra bands in agility, obedience or in rally. This pic is from a trial. There were bands behind that don't show in this pic either.


----------



## poolann

lily cd re said:


> poolann, really? I've never had a judge say anything about extra bands in agility, obedience or in rally. This pic is from a trial. There were bands behind that don't show in this pic either.


Yeah, there was a particular judge who's name I didn't get unfortunately. She sent another spoo owner out of the ring to remove all but one band. The same judge told my friend with a Javanese that she could not show him in a little girl scrunchie, only a regular band.


----------



## lily cd re

Well I would have been booted out by that judge for all sorts of things, too many bands, little girl scrunchies...I've shown up with all of those. Rarely would I have only one band at this point. Maybe use black bands and hope it goes unnoticed.


----------



## blacky55667

Indiana said:


> What, they're gone already?? Wow, I haven't even started banding yet. Hey I was wondering, should we do another challenge after this one? Like a rosette challenge, or a feet challenge. Something to improve our skills?


Great idea! I love these challenges, makes me have willpower and it's a ton of fun! (Maybe that's why I started this one!) I believe challenges would be a great add-on to the forum! Any suggestions for more challenges, other members of PF? 

And yes they are pretty much gone with the wind just like that. If I do a large bubble or something they are there, though


----------



## blacky55667

I made a martingale collar today, too I really like it so far


----------



## blacky55667

After a few hours of playing here are his bands


----------



## Indiana

blacky55667 said:


> After a few hours of playing here are his bands


Oh, he's adorable!! Maddy has a silky, floppy tk so I had hers quite short. Also because of the surgery, after she got rid of her cone I had to take her down quite short. Indy had a bodacious fro in the winter, but I trimmed hers down tight for summer too. So they had a long way to go (er, grow), lol! Btw, I'd love to do a new challenge too when we're done this one.


----------



## lily cd re

Have you measured how long your dog's TK is yet anyone? I will do so the next time I reband Lily's. I will take measurement of the front part with no bands in it and tell you the number when I have it, tomorrow or Wednesday. I'd be interested to see how much length people have.


----------



## spindledreams

Sigh I so wish I could post a photo of how my brown boy is looking but sob right now he is badly in need of a good brushing and bath. Alas my right hand is injured and I can't even brush my hair let alone his beautiful coat. Any suggestions or ideas what to do to keep his thankfully short show coat up for the next 6 weeks with out grooming....


----------



## blacky55667

Tomorrow I think I'll measure Teddy's depending on how bad the bands are... That sucks spindle, get well soon! Maybe just keep him away from the woods, mud, water, lol pretty much everything until your better, also for smell and mats you can do little girl detangler, works great on my little Ted. Also thanks so much Indiana for your nice comment I'll make sure to tell him that it's not just me that thinks he looks good! Good luck with the TK grow'n folks


----------



## poolann

My sad attempt at banding before agility class. He really is starting to look like he can't see lol


----------



## blacky55667

poolann said:


> My sad attempt at banding before agility class. He really is starting to look like he can't see lol


Racer is adorable!!! Love the stash he's got goin


----------



## spindledreams

Grin I went over and hijacked my granddaughter today for help with the poodles. We took Phoenix to the new dog wash that just opened up across the street from us. He got a bath and then came the hard part blowing him dry thankfully the place has nice dryers. About 3 hours after we got there I called it quits and said we could shave him tomorrow. BUT he is clean and brushed out and has a band in his topknot.


----------



## blacky55667

So cute! I measure Teddy's tk 4~ at the longest point 2~ at the shortest. Some random TK pics the dark one is the attempt at a 'cute' japenese style banding (thank you yuri for those reference photos). Everyone still going strong? No cutting?


----------



## blacky55667

blacky55667 said:


> So cute! I measure Teddy's tk 4~ at the longest point 2~ at the shortest. Some random TK pics the dark one is the attempt at a 'cute' japenese style banding (thank you yuri for those reference photos). Everyone still going strong? No cutting?


Oh no not uploading... I'll try again later


----------



## Bermuda Onyx

This is Onyx with 2 months tk growth. Will see how long mt patience lasts! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mahlon

Pardon my goofy expression  but Quinn's TK is growing well, and getting long, we did a gentle comb forward for the first time today and its easy to see for the first time how striking her white eyebrows, mixed with her black masking, and grey coloring are going to look in her TK when it gets longer, ending in that beautiful sabling tip (at least for awhile).


----------



## Indiana

She is stunning!! So gorgeous. I'll have one please


----------



## lily cd re

*I measured!*

I took Lily's bands out today to give her head a good comb out. I managed to find a ruler she would let me hold some of the front of her top knot up in front of. The reading is 6 inches at the front. How long is yours?


----------



## blacky55667

Wow!! Mine is a measly two and a half in front and a good four inches in the middle, how much longer do we have? Not that I'm caving just wondering


----------



## lily cd re

Don't forget we had a head start! I've been growing Lily's for about a year and a half. It has been cut many times, but not since you started this thread. You issued the challenge on 7/27 so we are approaching halfway.


----------



## blacky55667

Yeah, cool. I didn't know you had THAT much of a head start XD I was like Woah, What kind of food is she using !? now I get it... By the way it's no problem you started early I was just confused


----------



## blacky55667

Mahlon said:


> Pardon my goofy expression  but Quinn's TK is growing well, and getting long, we did a gentle comb forward for the first time today and its easy to see for the first time how striking her white eyebrows, mixed with her black masking, and grey coloring are going to look in her TK when it gets longer, ending in that beautiful sabling tip (at least for awhile).


 I really just can't get over how stunning your puppy is! Adorable! That color is so unique! I'm so excited to see how he matures!


----------



## Mahlon

blacky55667 said:


> I really just can't get over how stunning your puppy is! Adorable! That color is so unique! I'm so excited to see how he matures!


Thank you! And we can't wait to see her form under all that puppy fur in the next week or two when she gets her first pro groom. It should be a nice preview too of what her markings are going to be, but I don't think she'll be done changing colors for a few years fully.

The dog at the top of the linked page below, Drover, looked a lot like Quinn does now, although with more apricot coloring. Lots of pics documenting his changes there, and a stunning dog to say the least. Quinn won't look exactly like him, but its a good guide to where she's likely to end up, or similar. She also is not related to him that I know of, just a similar look.
Link

Thanks
Dan


----------



## Bermuda Onyx

I haven't cut Onyx's tk sonce Juky and we onky have 3inches in the middle. Just starting to get elastic bands in








Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## poolann

Faux hawk


----------



## Bermuda Onyx

So cute

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lily cd re

Racer you look very tough, like a mascot for a biker club!


----------



## blacky55667

I'm doing fro-Friday no banding on Friday


----------



## Bermuda Onyx

Im not sure about no banding at all, Onyx keeps bumping into things whenever I leave it all out.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## blacky55667

yeah i don't think he can see  but i think he likes it


----------



## Suddenly

I never thought of putting bands on Brandon, I think it might be really cool. Maybe one day I'll give it a try.


----------



## blacky55667

Everyone made it to the half way point? sadly this is not teddy... YET! this is my final goal. What are you guys aiming for?


----------



## vickaandjz

*Puppy?*

I so want in on this! I was just thinking yesterday that I wanted to do something different (longer hair braided/banded up) for my girl Vicka. The picture in my signature is after her first trip to the groomer. I am a little unsure how to proceed. Do I just tell the groomer not to cut the TK (or not TK and ears), or do I just let her hair grow out in general? To be honest, I am obsessed with the look in the first picture I am attaching (although I would band the hair up a bit more so I could see her face). I guess I kind of like the dreddy look, and I also like the rest of the body length (and booties). Any advice you can provide to a new spoo owner who will have to use a professional groomer is much appreciated! I would have to give her some instruction. Oh, and the second photo I am posting is my girl after about 5-6 weeks growth (just to give a sense of her hair when not recently coiffed).

P.S. Does it matter that my pooch is only 6 months old? Do I need to wait until she is older for this? Thanks!


----------



## blacky55667

dreading would be hard with a puppy coat i guess you could start... but if i were you i would wait. But then again I'm not super experienced with the cords/dreads, if someone else more experienced would help...?


----------



## vickaandjz

blacky55667 said:


> dreading would be hard with a puppy coat i guess you could start... but if i were you i would wait. But then again I'm not super experienced with the cords/dreads, if someone else more experienced would help...?


I kind of figured I would need to wait. I have read that one needs to wait until 18-19 months and have also read not to start until 8 months. I will wait and hope for other responses, as I really want to give it a shot (even with the additional care required) and am curious when a good time to start is and how to go about it. Thanks!!


----------



## lily cd re

For cording I think you need to wait until you have adult coat. The dog in the first picture you posted has cords in the TK but the body is just a dog that was air dried and not fluff blow dried (there could be mats hidden under all that). You can do anything you want despite there being defined styles. Your dog is your dog. Either you tell the groomer what you want or do it yourself. I groom Lily myself.


----------



## PoodleDuo

So Percy will be 5 months next week. Still haven't cut his top knot or ears. So far I never plan to..


----------



## blacky55667

PoodleDuo said:


> So Percy will be 5 months next week. Still haven't cut his top knot or ears. So far I never plan to..


Such a cutie!!! What size is she? Mpoo?


----------



## Bermuda Onyx

So I only banded a little bit in the front so he can see. Here's to Afro Friday








Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## poolann

I commend all of you continuing the challenge but I just couldn't take it anymore! 

Here are the before & after. Woohoo! I can see his eyes again


----------



## Indiana

You caved???? I want to too!!! Indy's tk is bugging me so much, poking in her eyes!!!


----------



## Bermuda Onyx

Nooooo. You can hold out. Baby elastic bands ovwr her eyes will keep rhw hair out. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## blacky55667

Indiana said:


> You caved???? I want to too!!! Indy's tk is bugging me so much, poking in her eyes!!!


No! Don't do it! Poolann.... Noooooo!!! No more cavers! Stay strong.

Btw poolann even though you CAVED... He looks good


----------



## PoodleDuo

blacky55667 said:


> Such a cutie!!! What size is she? Mpoo?


I'm not sure the standards off the top of my head. He's supposed to be a toy, but I haven't measured him. He's only about 6 lbs if that now. He's not to tall. I want to say a few weeks ago he was 10 inches?


----------



## spindledreams

*backing out*

since I can't really keep up his longer coat with my inured hand we are going to have to back out of the topknot challenge. Tomorrow he will get trimmed into a nice HCC with a scissored topknot. Once I get out of the buddy strips we may let it grow out again...


----------



## blacky55667

spindledreams said:


> since I can't really keep up his longer coat with my inured hand we are going to have to back out of the topknot challenge. Tomorrow he will get trimmed into a nice HCC with a scissored topknot. Once I get out of the buddy strips we may let it grow out again...


Aww that's a bummer


----------



## spindledreams

We get to stay in the challenge! Angela took out his band and combed out his topknot checking for any signs of matting then BANDED IT BACK AND LEFT IT ALONE! :cheers2:

She then took a LOT of time working on his body coat which was matted :*( I was feeling pretty bad about that but she pointed out that it was mostly where we did not get him totally dry to the skin from his last bath and where his collar had been rubbing. No collar for him for a while. We also found out that surprise my baby boy is in coat change... Feeling very humbled by her work on my boy. 

Didn't she do a good job? Picture 1 post bath before clipping, Picture 2 the finished for the night tired puppy and groomer


----------



## Bermuda Onyx

Wow. He's beautiful! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## spindledreams

Thank you. Love my brown boy and I am looking foward to seeing how he does at Gateway in October.


----------



## poodlecrazy#1

Wow! Amazing job! Glad you were able to save his TK ?.


----------



## kayfabulous6

Ruby's TK a month ago









TK this morning (pardon her bed head and sleepy expression)


----------



## Suddenly

She is so beautiful!!


----------



## kayfabulous6

Suddenly said:


> She is so beautiful!!



Aww thank you much  she really needs a bath lol!


----------



## blacky55667

Got Bands? lol


----------



## poodlecrazy#1

Winter's TK is a hot mess! Heck his whole body is a hot mess! Let's just say I have a bit of dematting to do ?. 























One thing that drives me absolutely crazy with him is that when ever his TK is down and not tied up he rubs the front of his head and get all the front hairs of his TK in his nasty eye boogers! It's so gross! So the front of his TK is always gooey and crusty ?. Or plastered to his eyes ?.


----------



## Bermuda Onyx

Wow. He kept still for all that?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## poodlecrazy#1

I think we are on our way to a decent TK! I brushed it out and put it up today. It's amazing what a little brushing and two bands can do to change an appearance. Ok well maybe there is also some texture crystals and a teensy bit of hairspray as well as eye powder helping ?. Hey AKC poodles get to use it so I figured Winter could to ?. The only other thing he is in desperate need of of are those fake hair pieces. What are they called Wiggies or something? Anyone know where to get some .


----------



## lily cd re

He looks adorable and you do have good length going there!


----------



## Chagall's mom

I signed up for this challenge and stuck with it. See? 

We grew the hair... :shocked:









And got it banded up!


----------



## poodlecrazy#1

OMG! I'm so jealous! His TK is amazing ?. I don't think any of my Tpoos TKs will ever be that amazing even if I never cut their hair again ?.


----------



## lily cd re

Chagall's mom said:


> I signed up for this challenge and stuck with it. See?
> 
> We grew the hair... :shocked:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And got it banded up!


Nice to see you both back!


----------



## Chagall's mom

poodlecrazy#1 said:


> OMG! I'm so jealous! His TK is amazing ?. I don't think any of my Tpoos TKs will ever be that amazing even if I never cut their hair again ?.


Thanks! Chagall takes after my dh, the two of them could grow hair on the bottoms of their feet overnight! :lol:


----------



## blacky55667

Bermuda Onyx said:


> Wow. He kept still for all that?
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Yup he knows when I get this bean bag pillow out that it's time to lay down and sleep  the only thing he's good with in the grooming department


----------



## grab

No trimming occurred here. I'll get an updated photo hopefully tomorrow or this week


----------



## blacky55667

what do you guys plan to do after the challenge? cut or keep growing?


----------



## Chagall's mom

I plan to grow Chagall's TK onward and upward! And grow him back into a Scandinavian or possibly modified Continental, sans rosettes, for the winter. (I could never, _not in a million years_, get the rosettes placed correctly!)


----------



## Bermuda Onyx

I think im going to keep Onyx's tk for a while too. Both he and I have gotten used to the elastic bands now amd it'll be nice to have a proper poodle tk for his birthday in jan.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Fluffyspoos

Chagall's mom said:


> I plan to grow Chagall's TK onward and upward! And grow him back into a Scandinavian or possibly modified Continental, sans rosettes, for the winter. (I could never, _not in a million years_, get the rosettes placed correctly!)


I think he'll rock both!

And you're not alone in having troubles placing rosettes x_x they're hard to place and when they're even a little off, EVERYONE knows!


----------



## blacky55667

Chagall's mom said:


> I plan to grow Chagall's TK onward and upward! And grow him back into a Scandinavian or possibly modified Continental, sans rosettes, for the winter. (I could never, _not in a million years_, get the rosettes placed correctly!)


Me too! Grr I love the conti but hate em' rosettes


----------



## blacky55667

How's everyone holding? How many inches of topknot are you guys at?


----------



## MiniPoo

Is Rain playing? I think her TK is long and striking.


http://www.poodleforum.com/3-poodle-pictures/113218-rain-her-element.html


----------



## grab

Not banded, but here's Brooks'updated topknot


----------



## lily cd re

blacky55667 said:


> How's everyone holding? How many inches of topknot are you guys at?


I took Lily's bands out to comb her out before she gets a bath tomorrow. Her TK is 6 1/2 inches in the front.


----------



## Indiana

Well, I haven't touched Maddy's or Indy's since July 28 when we joined this challenge, and Indy's is only NOW just about long enough to band! As in, not quite, but getting there!! Man that took a long time to grow out. As for rosettes, when we used to show, we used to get big sticky labels and cut them to the right size and put them on the dog to make sure of the correct placement, and then chalk around them. You get really good accuracy that way; no surprises


----------



## Streetcar

We're not doing the challenge, but rather are supporting from the sidelines . Topknot and ears continue to grow here, but given I cut him down about two inches last weekend, who knows what mad idea might grab me tomorrow? (LOL, nothing more than doing something with legs; I've worked too hard to get those ears!).
Your Poodles are all gorgeous--we are cheering for one and all!


----------



## Bermuda Onyx

Onyx's tk is 4 1/2 in at the top but he still has little flyaway bits iust above his eyes. I change my mind everyday whether or not to keep it after the challenge. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## blacky55667

Me too! To keep or not to keep that is the question?! Teddy's reaction to me thinking about cutting his beautiful fro... 'SAY WAH'


----------



## Mahlon

Quinn topknot keeps getting longer! Looking forward to seeing what she looks like with the lengths you guys have been posting pics of. She was groomed today, but of course no cutting of TK or ears was done.

-Dan


----------



## Rachel76

Here's Hemi's meager topknot. You may ask yourself about that big short chunk missing right in the middle of her forehead....that was my fault. I wish I had a little kid I could blame it on.  I'm not brave enough to try banding yet so for right now she is wearing little clippy-doos.


----------



## kayfabulous6

Ruby update 
Before:















After almost 2 months
Tk/ears fluffed up after groom








Miss curly head after sleeping


----------



## PoodleElements

Way ahead of ya


----------



## lily cd re

PoodleElements I love those ear feathers. I wish I could get Lily's ears nice and full like that, but she free feeds so I can't leave a snood on her all the time. Unfortunately she chews the bands off if I band her ears. What do you do to get such nice ears?


----------



## Bermuda Onyx

We have lots of hair too 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bermuda Onyx

Having problems uploading the pic! Aargh

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rachel76

*PoodleElements* what a beautiful poodle you have! The color, the coat, the works!


----------



## Bermuda Onyx




----------



## Bermuda Onyx

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PoodleElements

lily cd re said:


> PoodleElements I love those ear feathers. I wish I could get Lily's ears nice and full like that, but she free feeds so I can't leave a snood on her all the time. Unfortunately she chews the bands off if I band her ears. What do you do to get such nice ears?


I grew Auti's topknot out as soon as I got her, and then when I finally did cut it the first time, I cut it so that the sides could grow into her ears and thicken them. Other than weekly grooming, I do nothing to her ears. No bands, no hoods, no wraps.


----------



## blacky55667

I'll have to put a pic of teddy soon he is so spiffy


----------



## blacky55667

just a few more days to go until everybody is free from the challenge... also teddy's birthday is coming in a few days . what should the next challenge be?


----------



## Chagall's mom

*You wanna know how long it is? Just measured...5 inches & growing! *








Next challenge suggestion, shortest nails? It might be a good motivator for pawdicures.


----------



## blacky55667

Chagall's mom said:


> *You wanna know how long it is? Just measured...5 inches & growing! *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next challenge suggestion, shortest nails? It might be a good motivator for pawdicures.


5 inches...nice! shortest nails might be cool but we wouldnt want people hurting their dogs, so shortest nail without ever cutting the quick?


----------



## Chagall's mom

blacky55667 said:


> shortest nails might be cool but we wouldnt want people hurting their dogs, so *shortest nail without ever cutting the quick*?


For sure!! I dremel, a little bit at a time several times a month. Definitely not one to quick nails on purpose. Nope, _no way Jose! _ :nono: I have yet to trouble a quick in the years I've been dremling.


----------



## blacky55667

Yes dremels are nice but I can't use the on teddy, he would hurt him self, he is a clipper-biter and I'm positive would bite a dremel! If I happen to get lucky and have him not bite the dremel then he would jerk. Ugh crazy dog! I have seen dremels with guards but I don't know how well they work and he jerks his paw away too so...

I think I'll stick to cutting seeing as over the past 3+years of cutting squirmie dogs' nails I've never hit the quick!!! *knocks on wood* I think the challenge would be good.

Tomorrow you are all free from the challenge!

Also we have a birthday boy today! Teddy's first birthday! We are troughing a doggie party ^.^ so cute!


----------



## Bermuda Onyx

Last shampoo day during the challenge. ..sheepdog poodle!








Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lily cd re

So how long did everybody get their poodle's TK? When I groomed Lily on Wednesday to get ready for the Wine Country shows I measured 7 1/2" at the front for her.


----------



## Indiana

lily cd re said:


> So how long did everybody get their poodle's TK? When I groomed Lily on Wednesday to get ready for the Wine Country shows I measured 7 1/2" at the front for her.


Well, this was a tough challenge for me! I didn't touch their topknots, but Indy's is just now long enough to put into a little elastic right at the front. It's 8 inches at the top, but I guess I've always trimmed it quite short at the front. Maddy's isn't long enough to put into an elastic yet at the front. I can't figure out why it's taking so long to grow, when every week I scissor them down nice and short on their bodies and there's always lots to work with! We are moving into lamb trims from Miami's for winter, to give them more hair for warmth.


----------



## Mel

It's funny ..I haven't been here in months and this was the first post I read. I just cut Sandy's topknot for the first time in two years.:aetsch:


----------



## Bermuda Onyx

This was tough for me too. Last summer Onyx was in a very short miami with a correspondingly short tk. The longest bit at the top is now 5 1/2 in. but just above his eyes is only 3 inches and only just stays in the band. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Fluffyspoos

We have our first bands today! Also you can REALLY see here the difference in his weird ears in how much bigger one is over the other. I promise he's not holding one higher than the other, and they have the same amount of hair!


----------



## blacky55667

like a week after the challenge i couldn't take any more (LOL) and cut it to a reasonable length


----------



## lily cd re

Lily's is still long.


----------



## Chagall's mom

blacky55667 said:


> like a week after the challenge i couldn't take any more (LOL) and cut it to a reasonable length


Good for you, change is _good!_ Easier maintenance is good too!  I'm thinking of putting Chagall into a Modern trim after the new year, which means cutting down his TK. I think he'll look nice and manly in the Modern.:boy: I will miss his longish TK. I recently got a bunch of neat bows for it, too. But the New Year seems like a good time for a new look.


----------



## Fluffyspoos

Starting to look like a show poodle again


----------



## Fluffyspoos

I'm just going to keep updating this as his hair grows out, since my earlier post in here with Cairo is him NEKID.

Someone needs their face shaved soon.


----------



## ChantersMom

I was putting Chanter's topknot in elastics except the hair right above his eyes that did not seem to want to grow. Finally, decided to start again so I cut it to a shorter length. I was sorry to see the length go.


----------



## Ellyisme

We aren't sure of this is allowed or not.......but Hibbert is entering the challenge. I have resisted cutting his topknot since the end of October...maybe the beginning of November. It's hard to remember. At any rate, here is a very recent picture of his topknot, and "OMG mom enough pictures" face.









It does look longer in person. It's about up to my middle knuckle on my middle finger, so right around a couple inches long. My goal is to get it up to where I can tie it all up with one band.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled

Do we win? Or is this cheating? He got a wee of a head start, that's all.


----------



## MollyMuiMa

Oh Poodlebeguiled! I envy that TK !!!! GORGEOUS!!!!


----------



## Chagall's mom

Poodlebeguiled said:


> Do we win? Or is this cheating? He got a wee of a head start, that's all.


Definitely a WINNER!:first: 
:adore::adore::adore::adore:


----------



## Ellyisme

Poodlebeguiled said:


> Do we win? Or is this cheating? He got a wee of a head start, that's all.



What does it look like all sprayed up?


----------



## Poodlebeguiled

Molly, lol...Gorgeous isn't the word that comes to my mind when he's got all those antennae poking out. I think he looks funny. But thank you just the same.

Chagall...I don't think he's really the winner because he's never had that hair clipped at all so it was already long when this "challenge" began. I was just being silly. But thank you.

Elly...this is what it looks like all sprayed up:

This is an older picture when he was still in a puppy clip:



This one is from last summer...getting wind blown:


----------



## peccan

I nominate Sulo's TK, untouched since his birth at the end of October  Let's see how grand we can make it!


----------



## Chagall's mom

Poodlebeguiled said:


> Chagall...I don't think he's really the winner because he's never had that hair clipped at all so it was already long when this "challenge" began. I was just being silly. But thank you.


Doesn't matter what you say, you'll _never_ convince me your handsome little Champion isn't a winner!


----------



## Ellyisme

Poodlebeguiled said:


> Molly, lol...Gorgeous isn't the word that comes to my mind when he's got all those antennae poking out. I think he looks funny. But thank you just the same.
> 
> 
> 
> Chagall...I don't think he's really the winner because he's never had that hair clipped at all so it was already long when this "challenge" began. I was just being silly. But thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> Elly...this is what it looks like all sprayed up:
> 
> 
> 
> This is an older picture when he was still in a puppy clip:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one is from last summer...getting wind blown:



Aaaaahhhhhhhhh!!!!! It's so tallllllllll!!!!! I LOVE it!


----------



## Poodlebeguiled

Awww...thanks Elly. It's tall and it's a lot of work. So, I'm not so sure I like it as much as you do. LOL. I'm always thinking of maybe stopping the showing and chopping it all off. But I go back and forth on that.


----------



## ItzaClip

Going for the "Veronica lake " look


----------



## Indiana

I love all your long topknots, but I must admit I grew Indy's out from August to December and then I just got so sick of putting it in elastics and little tufts falling out into her eyes. I guess I tried it! Glad for that! But I'm happy that she's back in a pet 'fro. Still big, but not big enough to band


----------



## Locket

Vogue's hair looks so silky!


----------



## ItzaClip

Locket said:


> Vogue's hair looks so silky!


I conditioned her topknot with a drop coat conditioner, plus she is not freshly groomed in this pic, so brushing spray had been used. I'm growing her right now so eventually I want to spray it up take a pic then maybe change for summer


----------



## Ellyisme

It's getting longer...!


----------



## Shamrockmommy

I think I'm in again! I am so rusty with my grooming topknots that I think I'd prefer to mess with banding it again. Just groomed Jack into a "modern" with a scissored cap and donut mustache. 
I am wanting some long fluffy hair to run my hands through, so, I'm in!  Too bad I just cut a good inch off where I think I could've started banding it. Oh well. At least all I have to do is face, feet, tail, and some minor trimming on chest, legs and rear for a while. 

Oh, yes, did poodle feet today too, we went hiking and his feet were hopelessly tangled with burrs and spiny vines. 

Complete change up for Jack.


----------



## Fluffyspoos

Cairo's is finally at a good length to tie up!


----------



## cocojen

I'm definitely in! Here is Quill at the moment. I really want to grow him out. I'm going to be switching shampoos to pure paws (I'm currently using envirogroom, which is my salon shampoo but since I want to treat his coat almost like a show coat, I want some better product) but another switch I might make is spray. I use quicker slicker in my salon and have been using it on quill for brushing. But it is a silicone spray. Is this bad for growing out coat?


----------



## Michaddison

I'm a little late to the party, but I've been growing out my mini's topknot since October (and her face since mid-December -- but that was a family member's challenge to me). With her topknot, we're at that stage I always read about -- extreme frustration with the wisps that won't stay banded and trying to remember what her eyes looked like! 

I want to grow a beautiful topknot, but since she's only 14 months old and smack in the middle of her coat change, is it even reasonable to grow it out right now? Is it just going to be a matting nightmare? Every time I comb it, she loses a bunch of hair. She also destroys my band job in about 90 seconds... :frusty:


----------



## Angie82

Bao with her topknot and pink dress... very girly like.


----------



## Angie82

Fluffyspoos said:


> Cairo's is finally at a good length to tie up!


She looks so elegant with the necklace and all!


----------



## peccan

peccan said:


> I nominate Sulo's TK, untouched since his birth at the end of October  Let's see how grand we can make it!


Here we are at 4 months... his TK is now barely long enough for my sausage fingers to band it.


----------



## Erica

Alright, challenge accepted...Delta's 7 months old, and I trimmed his topknot once about a month ago. I got some elastic bands in yesterday, so I've started banding the fluff. He doesn't mind them, thankfully! 









About 12 hours after they were put in, some's already falling out.









Take two!

Two months, let's go.


----------



## peccan

peccan said:


> Here we are at 4 months... his TK is now barely long enough for my sausage fingers to band it.


Turning 6 months soon, and here's Sulo's gorgeous TK!

Using those band weaving rubber thingies you can get from arts and crafts shops instead of the insanely tight silicon bands! So much easier on my sausage fingers, and I also tipped off my trimmer who owns and shows a Spoo... she has silicon allergy, poor thing. The trimmer, not the dog. I hear the rubber bands are a bit too bulky and loose for show styling but for upkeep banding they do excellently.

And are a ton cheaper, too. You can get 600 rubber bands for the price of about 30 to 50 silicon bands, and there are so many colours too.

Sulo's TK is very full. My entire boy is a fuzz monster!


----------



## MollyMuiMa

Oh my! Sulo is sooo pretty!
I use the band weaving bands too...they're great!


----------



## princesspenny

ok i want to join, im working on growing pennys tk but shes not quite 4 months so there isnt much to band...are you talking about the rainbow loom bands> my girls have tons of those.


----------



## MollyMuiMa

princesspenny said:


> ok i want to join, im working on growing pennys tk but shes not quite 4 months so there isnt much to band...are you talking about the rainbow loom bands> my girls have tons of those.



YES!!!!!:beauty:


----------



## Legs&Leashes

Ooooo oooo we want to play! Hope it's not too late!! 

We have got a long way to go!


----------



## princesspenny

okay heres our first pic- almost 4 m old.


----------



## peccan

peccan said:


> Turning 6 months soon, and here's Sulo's gorgeous TK!


At 7 months and a week, here we are again. Monsieur Sulo is tired after a long evening of in-between-grooming. His body was neatened but we didn't touch anything above his neck. The grey is pushing ever farther, now it's glowing through at the top of his ears like a halo.

He's growing coat like no tomorrow--we're trying out a shorter shape for the clipped area and the "overgrown" part is a few week's worth of growth.


----------



## ItzaClip

Cypher wants to join the robot challenge too!! Second pic he is 4 months old


----------



## spindledreams

*Twilight is joining also*

At almost 7 months I am slowly figuring out how to band her topknot full of slippery baby coat...


----------



## ChantersMom

peccan said:


> At 7 months and a week, here we are again. Monsieur Sulo is tired after a long evening of in-between-grooming. His body was neatened but we didn't touch anything above his neck. The grey is pushing ever farther, now it's glowing through at the top of his ears like a halo.
> 
> He's growing coat like no tomorrow--we're trying out a shorter shape for the clipped area and the "overgrown" part is a few week's worth of growth.


What a total beauty!


----------



## peccan

RunChanter thank you!!



peccan said:


> At 7 months and a week, here we are again.


Wow I can't believe I haven't updated for another 6 months! Anyway here we are.

#1: at ~8 months
#2: at ~10 months
#3: ditto
#4: a few days before his 1st birthday!

To quote chef Ramsay... 'stunnink!'


----------



## Pella

Just saw this thread, and Lena doesn't have a very long TK right now, but I grew her puppy coat out for the first 8 months and she was pretty fuzzy then!!





























I admit I did trim around her eyes though & didn't mess with hair bands. Love this thread! It was great to read through it and see all the long, gorgeous TK's. Not sure Lena's will ever be quite that long, but it certainly is fun growing it out some. :cheers:


----------



## snmim

*Topknot Challenge*

Accepting this challenge. I'm up to the point where I can tie Mira's topknot up in devil horns but the sides are still too short.


----------



## Asta's Mom

Okay, I finally measured Asta's dreadlocks (cords) Longest = 12 in. Average = 9 in. Shortest 2" (around face) Will be getting pictures as soon as I can get DH to break out the Nikon.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Asta's Mom said:


> Okay, I finally measured Asta's dreadlocks (cords) Longest = 12 in. Average = 9 in. Shortest 2" (around face) Will be getting pictures as soon as I can get DH to break out the Nikon.


Oops! Looks like you accidentally ended up in the old challenge. I'll close this thread to further replies to avoid confusion. Here's a link to the current challenge (which I'm really enjoying watching, by the way):









Growing out Topknot


The Topknot no trim challenge! So I went deep into the threads of pf and found a topknot challenge in 2014! I was wondering if anyone wanted to do it again? From what I read the rules were no cutting the tk for a given time, they did two months. We would post updates in the thread and support...




www.poodleforum.com


----------

